# Bob Sykes - 4/15 [TOPWATERS, SILVER SPOONS & RATTLETRAPS]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went out to Sykes last night around 10 or so. Fished till 5:30 in the morning. Really hard to leave cause we never stopped hooking up with reds, but decided it was best to head out & leave some for everyone else. Haha. Between myself, Nathan, Andrew, Caleb, & Erika, we landed 8 reds. Lost a number more - a couple from getting ran into pilings, some from popping the hook, & a few from locking down the drag to avoid getting spooled & getting broke off. Most of the 8 were caught on topwaters, but I got 2 of my 3 on a Super Pogey Rattletrap. Caleb decided to switch up baits as well. He was throwing a 1 oz. silver spoon & landed his personal record (37.5") on that. He also ended up hooking into a decent shark on the spoon, & after a 10 or so minute fight he got broke off when he got it close. Craziest thing that happened was that Erika actually hooked into three reds (completely by herself!) on jigheads w/ glow-in-the-dark Gulp shrimp. She got broke off on 2 of them, but did manage to land her first, which was 36.5''! Everyone was really proud of her & she was pretty ecstatic about it. It was a really exciting night for Andrew too, because as all of you who read these posts know, he never catches redfish. Haha, luckily he finally managed to land one, which was 33.5''. Aside from the reds, we did get into a school of bluefish as well! Nathan landed his new personal record blue, which was almost 3 & a half pounds & 21''. I also landed a nice one (just under 20''). All in all, had a fantastic night, & I'm sure we'll all remember it for a long time. 

Tally for the night:
*Nathan*: 1 [35.5'']
*Sawyer (Me)*: 3 [35.5'', 36.5'', & 38'']
*Andrew*: 1 [33.5'']
*Caleb*: 2 [36.75'' & 37.5'']
*Erika*: 1 [36.5"]

Tight lines guys


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*Couldn't fit all the pictures into the thread..*

Here's the pictures of the bluefish & of Erika's red.


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

great report !!! looks like y'all had a blast. thanks for the report and pic's


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Man you guys are still tearing them up! Congrats guys!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i want to get a blue from the yak so bad i can taste it already, i think im gonna have to hit bob sykes soon.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok you guys need to stop rubbing this in!! epic night!!


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally am catching some fish. Only took a few months but it was worth the wait. We are all raking them in lately.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

The bite has been on fire! This warmer weather is awesome!


----------

